# Are wiper motors cheaper from a junkyard?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I've never been to a junkyard but I am tempted to go this weekend looking for wiper motors. Are they cheaper that way compared to new/surplus? Do you think they will have motors already 'harvested', or will I have to take my own tools and find them myself?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure about your location, but over here, you have to remove everything yourself, and you have to pay an entrance fee of like four bucks. Seems to me it would be cheaper, and less effort if you bought it online. But that's me, and each case is different.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I've got boxes of both wiper and power window motors all from local junkyards. If you have simple tools and are willing to take them out yourself, you can save money. I like to get them myself so I can also grab the mating plugs/connectors to wire into my props.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with homey. When I go to the junkyard for wiper motors, I usually get motor, wiring harness, and the linkage to use like a servo arm.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Sounds like maybe a trip to the junkyard this weekend! Cool! What do you guys end up paying for these finds? And what tools should I take with me?


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

http://smithauto-truck.com/my husband works at this junkyard they do most of their business over the phone and online. they have a VERY strong reputation in the industry. You won't have to take any tools with you, delivered right to your door! If you call ask for Tyeson, he brings wiper motors home for me occasionally---talk about service hehe.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Death Wraith said:


> Sounds like maybe a trip to the junkyard this weekend! Cool! What do you guys end up paying for these finds? And what tools should I take with me?


Take a driver with a set of torx bits, pliers, wirecutters and either a big screwdriver or something else to pry with to pop open door panels... I filled a box with about 14 last trip and it cost me around $60. You have to deal with the guys.

My local junkyard has everything taken out tested and labeled but it's a bit more expesive that way and they want to know what car it's going into...hahaha I tell em it's for my fleet of hearses.

​
​


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

You might come out ahead if you go to a pick-n-pull, have a deal with the guys, or can score some sympathy saying it's for kids/Halloween.

But it's been my experience if you just go to the salvage yard and ask for a wiper motor -straight up and outright- they tend to ask about 50-70% of a new OEM price which may easily have you in the $50+ range - surplus would be cheaper at that rate.


----------

